# According to Oregon water laws, all water is publicly owned.



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

170 Acres and this guy can't store water from rain and snow melt without a permit. Excuse me Mr. Big Gov't, when can I pee? Out of control.

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/oregon-man-sentenced-30-days-jail-collecting-rainwater-his-property


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I was just reading that. I was reminded that part of the UN's Agenda 21 that all sources of water would be owned by the government. Including rainwater. There's no end to government encroachment on our freedoms. 

With New York City outlawing large soft drinks, you could be ticketed for drinking a 45 in a 25.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There be at least one other state with such a stupid law to, can't remember which one.

So, ta open a can a worms, if "THERE" water damages yer property are they not responsible fer the damages? I mean they should be controllin there product fallin on my property.

The bigger gobernut gets, the dumber.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*A few states do not allow water harvesting*



OldCootHillbilly said:


> There be at least one other state with such a stupid law to, can't remember which one.
> 
> So, ta open a can a worms, if "THERE" water damages yer property are they not responsible fer the damages? I mean they should be controllin there product fallin on my property.
> 
> The bigger gobernut gets, the dumber.


http://www.naturalnews.com/029286_rainwater_collection_water.html

Utah, Washington, and Colorado are states where it is illegal to catch and/or redirect rainwater. However, in the article in the above link, it has been found that when people catch their own water, they reduce the demand from local facilities. We just need a permit. :nuts:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there really anyone out there who still has any doubt that our government(s) are completely out of control?? :soapboxrant:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Washington has changed their position on water collection.
They now actually encourage it.

http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wr/hq/rwh.html


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> http://www.naturalnews.com/029286_rainwater_collection_water.html
> 
> Utah, Washington, and Colorado are states where it is illegal to catch and/or redirect rainwater.


Ditto for CO. My brother is outside of Denver. He *IS* allowed to capture rainwater.

https://www.motherearthnews.com/Nat...aws-in-Colorado-Make-Rain-Catching-Legal.aspx

For the first time in decades, Coloradoans can legally catch rainwater. Many states in the West, including Utah, Washington and Colorado, have had stringent water rights laws that made it illegal for homeowners to catch water runoff that fell from their roofs or gutters. Now two new laws in Colorado allow residents with private wells to harvest rainwater and will also set up a pilot program for larger-scale rain-catching.


----------

